# Mouthguard??



## heide07 (Oct 26, 2017)

This is something I have been debating for a bit. I found a mouthguard that is super thin and white so wouldn't be super noticeable, plus i wear a balaclava. I would only use it down a run then take it out but it would seem like an investment if you smack your teeth off a rail at least it would save some teeth? What do you guys think?


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

i know a few people that wear mouth guards, it's not unusual as you think (TJ from boardarchive youtube wears one)


----------



## heide07 (Oct 26, 2017)

benjinyc said:


> i know a few people that wear mouth guards, it's not unusual as you think (TJ from boardarchive youtube wears one)


well that's what I thought but you read some posts of people that think they "aren't cool" or some shit but really it would be more uncool to have no teeth at all, in my opinion


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

heide07 said:


> well that's what I thought but you read some posts of people that think they "aren't cool" or some shit but really it would be more uncool to have no teeth at all, in my opinion


helmets used to be pretty rare and 'uncool' - but everyone wears em now


----------



## heide07 (Oct 26, 2017)

benjinyc said:


> helmets used to be pretty rare and 'uncool' - but everyone wears em now


yeah its crazy that people won't use equipment that could prevent them from never being able to board again


----------



## cloud (Jan 23, 2012)

I use it for riding now. I don't really care about it being noticeable... Any kind of dental work is painful/costly...


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

You would only consider one if you did rails wouldn't you?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A coworker was riding, smacked her head good, a week later apparently cracked a tooth, infection and now needs a root canal, post and implant...about $6k


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow, I've never heard of anyone hurting their teeth in 15 years so I don't really understand the argument, I don't do metal things though.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

heide07 said:


> well that's what I thought but you read some posts of people that think they "aren't cool" or some shit but really it would be more uncool to have no teeth at all, in my opinion


Pirates can be cool AND have no teeth.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've bit through my tongue...a mouth guard might have prevented it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> Pirates can be cool AND have no teeth.


Mmmmmnnn,... :chin: pirates seem to either have _one_ eye,.. _one_ leg,.. or one hand! :blink:

Never saw one with _no_ teeth before! :shrug:

>

(...that said, a mouth guard seems like a reasonable precaution. ) k:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

you would save lips, not teeth, with thin mouthguard.


----------



## heide07 (Oct 26, 2017)

Myoko said:


> Wow, I've never heard of anyone hurting their teeth in 15 years so I don't really understand the argument, I don't do metal things though.


Look at wrathfuldeity post then you will understand the argument lmao


----------



## heide07 (Oct 26, 2017)

Manicmouse said:


> Pirates can be cool AND have no teeth.


this is true but theres no ocean near where I live to be in the profession of being a pirate lmao


----------



## heide07 (Oct 26, 2017)

kosmoz said:


> you would save lips, not teeth, with thin mouthguard.


well this is someone who didn't wear a mouthguard so, im gonna wear one to save some teeth


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

If I rode a lot of park I'd definitely consider getting one.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year, a kid on the ski bus broke his jaw in 3 places...not that a mouth guard would have prevented any damage. And in years past have knee'd myself in the face.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

heide07 said:


> well this is someone who didn't wear a mouthguard so, im gonna wear one to save some teeth


want real protection - get a ruroc or any other ugly helmet with full face protection. With skinny mouthguards max you can save from is your own knees to the teeth and fractured teeth from lower jaw teeth impacting upper jaw teeth.


----------



## heide07 (Oct 26, 2017)

Maybe not but I'm sure if it's a small bump it would save some teeth and not to mention concussions


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

heide07 said:


> Maybe not but I'm sure if it's a small bump it would save some teeth and not to mention concussions


I saw some of the pro pipe riders were wearing mouthguards at X-Games Aspen too.


----------



## heide07 (Oct 26, 2017)

Probably for concussion reasons if they smash their head off the lip of the pipe on the way down?


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Negative ghost rider! Too many reasons to list. Just go ride....?


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Pirates can be cool AND have no teeth.


Ahoy, Me Hearties! You know what else pirates have...... ONE LEG! <I'm an amputee for those that do not know>
In all seriousness, there have been many a time when I have slowed my speed because the thought of dental work has entered my brain. I think a mouth guard would be great. 
Fair Winds!
E


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

I ride 50+ days a season. Never, ever felt I needed a mouth gard. Man up people... lol


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Other than hockey players, I didnt know athletes wore mouthguards to protect their teeth.

I always thought it was for concussions. That's why boxers wear mouth guards.

I know a couple people that wear mouthguards. One goes big in the park and the other drops big cliffs.

Obv it's not a bad idea to wear one but for most park riders, I'd think ass pad, wrist guards, etc would more beneficial.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Only wear one if you're a park rat doing rails all the time.

Total overkill for most snowboarding.


----------



## surgeonjudy (Jan 15, 2020)

There is a mouthguard that is the only one I will wear. It's really comfortable, thin, flexible, clear, you can hardly see it in your mouth while you're wearing it. It's called Litebite. Here's their link: Boil and Bite Mouthguards | Sports Mouthguards | Order Yours Today!


----------



## surgeonjudy (Jan 15, 2020)

This guy definitely needs a mouth guard. I'm telling you, Litebite is the best one!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Order one today! _Surgeon_ Judy recommends it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I find it Ironic that this post was "Necro'd!" 

After my slam this last weekend where I cracked my helmet...? I bit my tongue when I hit and almost dislocated my jaw. A mouth guard might have prevented this.... 

_I had a pic I was going to post, but it was kinda gross, (...and a little pervy looking also.) LoL. So I decided against._ ???

Also, My teeth came together hard *twice* this trip as a result of falls.

Im seriously considering a mouthguard for the future.

(...altho my preferred option would be to _STOP FALLING!!_) ???


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> After my slam this last weekend where I cracked my helmet...? I bit my tongue when I hit and almost dislocated my jaw. A mouth guard might have prevented this....
> 
> _I had a pic I was going to post, but it was kinda gross, (...and a little pervy looking also.) LoL. So I decided against._ ???


Pics or didn't happen!


----------



## jacoberickson (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a clear retainer called invisalign that I've been wearing for the past 2 seasons. It's not a mouth guard but it's very similar. I've come to like riding with some protection for my teeth, it helps my confidence when I'm sending. It has come in handy a few time, most notably when I went knee to chin with my tongue out. Definitely could have bit my tongue off! But luckily I got away with pain and swelling.

I say that a mouth guard is personal choice. 99% of the time you're not gonna need it. But if it helps you feel more confident on a board or benefits you in any way then there's no reason not too. Screw the haters, do yo thang!


----------



## rain45 (May 20, 2020)

I do have an expensive helmet but not mouthguard...but now I think I should start having a new one.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

The only time I would consider wearing one is if you do a lot of park or really tight tree runs. Mouth guards actually do a ton to help prevent concussion, not just protect your teeth. I have a couple custom mouth guards I use to where for mixed martial arts. I did MMA for 13 years and can tell you a mouth guard makes a world of difference when getting hit in the head. Don't bother with a boil and bite, they are useless and don't go far enough up the gum line. Get a custom one through Impact guards, gladiator guards, etc. They are custom made for you, won't fall out even if you take a slam, doesn't hinder breathing, and still allows you to talk. I don't wear a guard for snowboarding, but I also don't spend anytime in the park or on rails. But if you are going to get a mouth guard, do it right and get a custom one.


----------



## rain45 (May 20, 2020)

Was gonna get a mouth guard on eBay. Yeah probably should choose custom one.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Mouthguard? I ride with gopro mouth grip lol


----------

